# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  ADHD wat kun je er mee?

## evitalien

Nooit eerder in de geschiedenis is er bij zoveel kinderen de diagnose van een psychische stoornis vastgesteld. Deze maand werd bekend dat bij 20% van de kinderen in Amerika een psychische stoornis is geconstateerd. Dat betekent dat 1 op de 5 kinderen problemen heeft! Hoewel de farmaceutische fabrikanten ook een rol spelen in deze diagnose (artsen in Amerika werken vaak op basis van commissie van Big Pharma), is het bekend dat voeding en gifstoffen wel degelijk invloed hebben op het ontstaan van psychische stoornissen. Dit laatste gaat zeker op bij de stoornis ADHD, die daadwerkelijk opgelost kan worden met natuurlijke middelen en aanpassingen aan de voeding.


ADHD
Attention Deficit en Hyperactivity Disorder (kortweg ADHD genoemd) is de grootste psychische stoornis onder de jeugd van tegenwoordig. Kinderen met ADHD zijn onrustig, hebben moeite om zich te concentreren en zijn meestal erg impulsief. Veel kinderen worden gedrogeerd met medicijnen. De medicijnen voor ADHD werken stimulerend en hebben talloze bijwerkingen. De eetlust verandert, het gewicht gaat flink schommelen en de kinderen lijken niet meer op wie ze vroeger waren.


Natuurlijke middelen
Hoewel artsen soms een sterke voorkeur hebben voor medicijnen is er met aanpassingen van het voedingspatroon en het gebruik van natuurlijke middelen veel winst te behalen zonder al die vervelende bijwerkingen. Verder lezen: http://evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=393

----------

